# dientes pequeños y parejos



## Viviane Nunes

Boa tarde!
Não sei como traduzir parejos? Poderiam me ajudar?
Agradeço!!!

Abraços


----------



## Carfer

Iguais, semelhantes.


----------



## Vanda

Emparelhados, não?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Emparelhados, não?



Neste caso, me parece que a tradução do Carfer é a correta.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que quer dizer isso


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Acho que quer dizer isso


 
Devo então deduzir (excluindo, naturalmente, a multidão de outras '_deduções_' que aquelas carinhas permitem) que _'parejos_' quer dizer neste caso '_regulares'_ (no sentido de harmoniosos, sem anomalias ou irregularidades)?


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Obrigada pessoal!
Acho que posso traduzir por perfeitos...


----------



## Mangato

Sim Carfer,  uma das acepções  de *parejos* é sem irregularidades, uniformes dentro de um conjunto.  O antónimo  e *dispares. *

Cumprimentos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu entendo que "dientes parejos" são aqueles que tem forma e tamanho iguais, além de terem uma aparência e disposição quase perfeitas.


----------



## coquis14

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu entendo que "dientes parejos" são aqueles que tem forma e tamanho iguais, além de terem uma aparência e disposição quase perfeitas.


 Pois é , é semelhante a dizer ter uma "boa dentadura".

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Bem , eu não ia comentar mais no assunto, mas na linguagem literária diz-se também emparelhados, além de tudo o que foi dito.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Bem , eu não ia comentar mais no assunto, mas na linguagem literária diz-se também emparelhados, além de tudo o que foi dito.


Sem dúvida, "parejos" também quer dizer "emparelhados" ou "parelhos", mas sempre que ouvi essa expressão ao se referir a dentes, o sentido foi de "tamanho" e "aparencia", não de alinhamento. Foi por isso que minha primeira resposta foi: _Neste caso, me parece que a tradução do Carfer é a correta._


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu entendo que "dientes parejos" são aqueles que tem forma e tamanho iguais, além de terem uma aparência e disposição quase perfeitas.


 
E eu entendo que "dientes parejos" não são os meus precisamente!  Gostei de "armonioso" como explicou Carfer, "emparelhados" poderia se entender que houve uma intervenção de dentista para cumprir com essa condição.

Nestas festas canto saúde por todos, mas levantando meu copo de água já que por culpa dos dentes, precisamente, estou com uma infecção e não posso tomar ácool


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> E eu entendo que "dientes parejos" não são os meus precisamente!  Gostei de "armonioso" como explicou Carfer, "emparelhados" poderia se entender que houve uma intervenção de dentista para cumprir com essa condição.
> 
> Nestas festas canto saúde por todos, mas levantando meu copo de água já que por culpa dos dentes, precisamente, estou com uma infecção e não posso tomar ácool


 
Troca tudo!  Antes o álcool era desinfetante.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Troca tudo! Antes o álcool era desinfetante.


 
Mangatinho, eu gostaria, acontece que tomando antibiótico não posso beber ácool, está provado que inibe a ação da outra substância.  Tanto faz, quando terminar com o antibiótico já tenho um elegante Rutini (_que acompañará unas empanadas bien criollas de propia elaboración) _que me deram de presente para abrir com meu marido 

Descupem pela mensagem pessoal, sei que não está permitido, é que estou triste que neste Natal não posso beber champagne


----------



## Vanda

Quis dizer como neste uso:


> Ficava no meu canto, de soslaio, sondado seu            jeito extrovertido, achando lindo o riso fácil de *dentes* *emparelhados*


----------

